# Stereo Upgrades



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Just got done installing a stereo upgrade to my base model stock stereo. I put in a amplifier and Bazooka Tube. It sounds awesome! With the hatchback it kicks just right. Only drawback of install was that I had to install a line level adapter to feed the amp. Getting behind the radio wasn't nearly as difficult as I anticipated. Was all worth it in the long run.

On another note. Is it possible to add the bluetooth option myself, after buying all the parts? Will I have to change out the base head unit? Or can it be attached to the unused plug on the back of the one I have.


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

not really understanding you question about the blue tooth thing did you change out your head unit on it ?


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

07versa said:


> not really understanding you question about the blue tooth thing did you change out your head unit on it ?



The head unit is stock (S series model). It has a plug on the back that is not used. My basic question is if the wiring harness is there and can the bluetooth option be connected if I buy all the other parts from Nissan.

Side note: Punctuation and spelling help out a lot when making any comments. Maybe that will help someone else from "not really understanding" you.


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

never had good schoolin... so i dont know much about that bunch of good english stuff... if you have the mic by map reader lights and a little light there and yes it should have BT con. behind the radio. but mine is the SL and it was already hooked up...


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Mine doesn't even have map reader lights, so I guess that answers my question. All I have is the main light on the center of the ceiling. S Model is cheaper for a reason obviously.


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

yea then you would have to buy the BT wiring for it to put it in. i recon it would be simple


----------



## unclejim (Mar 14, 2008)

*Help...*



scooterbob said:


> Just got done installing a stereo upgrade to my base model stock stereo. I put in a amplifier and Bazooka Tube. It sounds awesome! With the hatchback it kicks just right. Only drawback of install was that I had to install a line level adapter to feed the amp. Getting behind the radio wasn't nearly as difficult as I anticipated. Was all worth it in the long run.
> 
> On another note. Is it possible to add the bluetooth option myself, after buying all the parts? Will I have to change out the base head unit? Or can it be attached to the unused plug on the back of the one I have.


Can you tell me how to remove the plastic around the radio? I want to paint it blue to match exterior, but I don't want to break anything. Are there hidden screws or do you need to carefully use something flat to unsnap the plastic?


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

push up on the part above your radio and it may sound like your breaking it but your not... its kinda of hard to push off but it will... and the rest is screws...


----------

